
MIT OCW – A 500-Donor Challenge for OCW - mesarvagya
https://crowdfund.mit.edu/project/11656/wall
======
mesarvagya
I learned a number of great courses in MIT OCW and it deserved donation from
me. If you guys have enjoyed learning from OCW, we could raise a little fund
on the page.

